

The Next Page (Cyanogen, Inc. closes series B) - jwise0
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/the-next-page

======
nickstinemates
The About in the Carousel needs to be way, way more prominent. Took a lot of
effort to figure out what you guys do.

I'm going to give it a try.

